
HN – Rate my startup - Apane
If you are not embarrassed by the first version of your product, you’ve launched too late. - Reid Hoffman, Founder, LinkedIn<p>We&#x27;re getting ready to work on our version two of the product and we&#x27;ve already got our new design underway. However, I&#x27;d like to gauge your feedback so we can implement it in version 2.<p>Version 1, www.fastvenues.com.<p>Idea: you&#x27;re hungry and you don&#x27;t know what to eat you visit fastvenues.com and see restaurants around you that offer set-menu, meal deals. By booking and pre-paying through fastvenues.com you get the deal. The main value is that you know you&#x27;re hungry and these set-menu&#x27;s are what we recommend, so you won&#x27;t have to choose from a huge menu we recommend what&#x27;s best.<p>Feedback, open to any feedback that we can apply to version 2.<p>Thanks!
======
ParameterOne
I think after you hit the buy button the first and only thing I see should be
entering my credit card number. Once I have committed to that I will surely
have to give my address and other info to complete the transaction that you
can then just save to complete my profile for me. That way I am thinking I
just bought something instead of "do I really want to sign up for this"

------
Apane
First thing I noticed by looking at google analytics is that none of you
who've visited the site have clicke "view details" why is that? Don't you want
to see what the restaurants are offering?

------
sharemywin
I have kids so when I go out I want to know about kid meals/deals. I don't
travel a lot so I pretty much know where there is to eat around me. (Probably
not your target market)

~~~
Apane
Thanks, yeah it's good for discovery when you're out and about. Any feedback
on product?

